# Cheap chinese 24h watch - is it even possible?



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi guys, 
the ad of this thing keeps appearing on my FB feed in the last few days:








It's sold on gearbest for about 8 €.
Could it possibly be a true 24h watch? Do ulta-cheap quartz movements of this type even exist? I don't think I have ever seen one before.
It may certainly be a regular 12h watch with a dumb 24h face, however in the Q&A section of the site they say that it's truly a 24h.

I usually try to stay clear of this type of cheap stuff, however I am finding the idea of getting my first 24h watch to "test the waters" for next to nothing a little appealing...
what do you think?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Sure reminds me of a UNO.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Watchbreath said:


> Sure reminds me of a UNO.


I've checked it now; you are totally right!
With this type of watches, when they do not look like a copy, it's just that you don't know what they're copying


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

I decided to risk it for $8.88 with free shipping... There are questions on the web page that confirm it is a 24 hour movement. I don't think Botta sell a three-hand 24 hour watch, just one-hand and two-hand (hour + seconds). So it is clearly stylistically based on the Botta Uno, but not as close a copy as the Australian Uno Italia watches.

Phil.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just found something here...

[Update2: Keine 24-Stunden-Uhr!!] Skone 9425G? Die gelungene Uhr mit dem 24-Stunden-Zifferblatt! - Gadgetwelt.de

I used google translate... bad news.
"Unfortunately, it is *not a 24-hour clock!* On the first test, I did not notice immediately (...) The dial is therefore a senseless ornament."

I am sorry if I led you to waste money on this, philden. I hope that the guy in that german website is wrong...


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

The Chinese are certainly capable of producing anything they want to, and I am sure a 24 hr Seagull is a possibility if they see a market for it.


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

andrea__81 said:


> I just found something here...
> 
> [Update2: Keine 24-Stunden-Uhr!!] Skone 9425G? Die gelungene Uhr mit dem 24-Stunden-Zifferblatt! - Gadgetwelt.de
> 
> ...


Definately a 12h watch with a wrong dial ...
But i have to admit: the watch looks like a BOTTA - and I love those minimalistic designs.
Perhaps it could be fitted with a Ronda 515.24 Caliber ...

@all: have a nice weekend, Michael
:roll:


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

andrea__81 said:


> I am sorry if I led you to waste money on this, philden. I hope that the guy in that german website is wrong...


Philden could at least have informed us between June 2007 and now. :-(


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

peagreen said:


> Philden could at least have informed us between June 2007 and now. :-(


Not sure what you mean by this, but I will post an update when the watch arrives.

Phil.


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

philden said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, but I will post an update when the watch arrives.
> 
> Phil.


I think that peagreen confused philden's join date with the posting date.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

My mistake! Mea culpa, please excuse me. I was reading your "Join Date" as when your message was posted.


----------



## Nattsudd (Mar 3, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> Hi guys,
> the ad of this thing keeps appearing on my FB feed in the last few days:
> 
> View attachment 10970706
> ...


Its fake.


----------



## shock6906 (Sep 16, 2011)

I took a risk on a cheap chinese "24 hour" watch last year. It was six bucks. It was a 12 hour movement under a 24 hour dial. Seems the chinese don't understand the difference between 24 hour *dial* and 24 hour *movement.* Based on hand position, I'd suspect that's the case with this watch as well.

I dumped mine off at the thrift store in the donation box.

This was the offender in my case:


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

RPZ said:


> The Chinese are certainly capable of producing anything they want to, and I am sure a 24 hr Seagull is a possibility if they see a market for it.


The Greenwich Time Gate watch in 24hour format used the Chinese TY2557 movement so I'm sure they do now.


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Years ago I bought a leather "ready case" for a 1960s Rollei 35 compact 35mm camera on ebay. The original Rollei cases were very rare, and priced sky high if in excellent to mint condition. Turns out the seller in Hong Kong was a Rollei 35 enthusiast, who also had a leather purse (etc) factory. He started making the cases - exact and excellent quality repros of the originals - and sold a bunch of them on there at very reasonable prices.

If some smaller producer(s) of affordable good quality sport/dive/pilot watches in China were looking to catch a market, it might be worth dropping their marketing people a couple of lines. Pointing out that there is a market - a fair number of people have spent thousands a piece on 24 hour watches. The only competition in the lower price ranges are the Russian items, and a couple of others. That market could be expanded by even a limited line of low priced items say the $200 to $300 range that are homages to Glycine, Zodiac etc. I wouldn't mind an Airman homage as a beater.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


*I* wouldn't be able to produce a 12 hour movement either.


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


I am not sure that making 24-hour movements is hard, but there is not the same economy of scale that there is for 12-hour movements that allows for them to be cheap. There aren't many of us with the hankering for a true 24-hour watch.


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


Its not hard. Just takes the will. Rhonda could easily do it. It just involves a change in gearing and more indexes on the dial.

I have a 24 hr quartz clock I bought on eBay for less than $30. Just search eBay for: Trintec 24

Some sellers are charging more than I paid, but they are not expensive.

Edit: stupid me, Trintec have a website: trintec.com
If you want one of their 24 hour clocks buy direct - they are cheaper than most eBay sellers. They have watches too. If they received enough requests they might produce a purist 24 hour watch. Maybe not "Chinese cheap", but at least in the low to mid price bracket.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

RPZ said:


> I have a 24 hr quartz clock I bought on eBay for less than $30. Just search eBay for: Trintec 24


Alas for me their 24h clocks all have 12 at the bottom.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

RPZ said:


> Its not hard. Just takes the will. Rhonda could easily do it. It just involves a change in gearing and more indexes on the dial.
> 
> I have a 24 hr quartz clock I bought on eBay for less than $30. Just search eBay for: Trintec 24
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the info RPZ, I'll start checking their website.


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

The Skone watch finally arrived today, and I can confirm that it has a 12 hour movement. Oh well, maybe the battery will fit one of my other watches...

Phil.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


Check this one: Svalbard and No-Watch: Unusual, Limited Edition 24 hour watches, single hand watches and backward watches


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Why is so hard to produce a cheap 24hrs quartz movement?


Ronda produces thousands of 515.24 caliber a day ...

Use uncle Google - he finds sources for this caliber as spare part.
(eBay for sure)

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's where I get movements for my 12-24H conversions: 
https://www.esslinger.com/harley-ro...4h-24-hour-date-at-3-00-overall-height-4-8mm/


----------

